# Finally...



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Finally broke down and coughed up the money. I can't wait to get out there and shoot it.


----------



## mplecha (Dec 20, 2008)

it sure is pretty!


----------



## bartonathlon (Jul 31, 2009)

Thats my dream gun! Man is it pretty.congrads..How much did you pay if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

bartonathlon said:


> Thats my dream gun! Man is it pretty.congrads..How much did you pay if you dont mind me asking?


Sorry to be so slow with the reply. Awfully busy lately.

Thanks. It's been a long time coming for me. I ended up getting it for $600.


----------



## nUgZ (Nov 22, 2009)

Very nice!!


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Nie goin! I've got an Ultra Crimson Carry on layaway:smt023


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Finally got some time away from work to try it out, although it was in the upper 30's and trying to mist a little rain off and on. Needless to say, the hands were pretty cold - but still a joy to shoot.

I'm not at all worried about the ones that are way off the mark - time and warmer temps will take care of those. I did notice, though, that the majority of the shots were a little to the left. How many shots do you guys run through a gun before you come to the conclusion that you need to start jacking around with the sights? Obviously, it'll be a lot more than what I've shot here, but I just wondered.

By the way, I was shooting at 10-11 yards, not 25. And, if I remember correctly without looking, I think this was 50 rounds WWB.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I have the same to the left problem. It seems really common too. I kinda think it ain't that they are installing all the sights to shoot left. I'm more inclined to think with me anyway that I'm thightening my grip and jurking the trigger a bit.
http://www.is-lan.com/challenge/images/Pistol-Correction.pdf


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

gmaske said:


> I have the same to the left problem. It seems really common too. I kinda think it ain't that they are installing all the sights to shoot left. I'm more inclined to think with me anyway that I'm thightening my grip and jurking the trigger a bit.
> http://www.is-lan.com/challenge/images/Pistol-Correction.pdf


I did think about that. The only argument I have against this is simply that I don't do it with any of my other guns. I realize all guns are different, though. I'll keep shootin' the newby and see how this progress in the future. It'll take a while for me to get used to it, I'm sure.


----------

